# Fish for Light Colored Sand?



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Many fish profiles/articles say that fish feel more comfortable and look better against a dark substrate. So far I've only seen African lake cichlids paired up lighter color substrates such as silica/blasting sand or play sand. 

Are there soft, acidic water fish that prefer a lighter color substrate?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Some may not be as picky as others, but soft acidic water got that way because of fallen leaves. This means their natural conditions are dark substrate, and stained water. 

You can keep them over light colored substrate, but they may not color up so well. When they are in a light background they do not know if they are hidden from predators, so many of these fish will lose their bright colors. They use the richer colors to communicate with each other when they are in dark places.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, Diane, that makes sense to me. The dark substrate helps provide cover if a predator comes by. So with this "safety net", the fish feel bold enough to put on their best colors. (Right?)

This question came to mind because the lighter colored sands are often recommended as an inexpensive substrate alternative so I wondered what kind of fish would go well with those tanks. I suppose it doesn't matter too much if it is a heavily planted tank.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

In a heavily planted tank even light colored substrate will be dark enough for these fish. 

Soil Maste Select, Turface and Mineralized Soil are both dark, cheap substrates. (I am not sure about the availability of SMS or Turface in the darker colors- Charcoal or Dark Grey or whatever they call it. Some of these are being discontinued)

You can even get gravel form a rock yard that is used for landscaping and is OK in an aquarium. Some of these are dark colors. Not great in a planted tank, though. Sand or gravel will not hold the fertilizers like finer material will. 

I do not know if it is still available, but 3M Colorquartz is pretty good, too, and was available in black. It might take some searching, but similar material might be available. These are used to add color to swimming pools. 

Depending on the size of the tank something like Eco Complete, though expensive by the bag, may be OK for a small tank. You would not need more than one bag for a small tank.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

My fish look fine (maybe a little pale) with light colored sand. But slowly there is less and less bottom are, only plants . Another thing I have noticed is that after awhile your sand gets a darker tone. And I like mixing my substrates.


----------

